

Ask PG: How did you make Hacker News so much faster? - ilaksh

This is so awesome.  Everything is loading immediately now.
======
trevyn
HN is on CloudFlare now.

------
glimcat
I'm seeing a range from snappy to several seconds (favoring snappy), so I'm
going to guess "better caching."

Taking several seconds to load was common enough before that I would load the
index & queue up all the articles I was interested in at once in new tabs,
then grab my coffee. I may be able to just browse now, if this keeps up.

------
meerita
The JS is the largest delayer in here. Marked me 10s. But the page was loaded
in 703ms. Sometimes, more. This can be even speed it up a lot by taking out
the extra HTML/CSS used. By the quantity of CSS this site uses, better to
include it in header than having it linked.

~~~
kogir
Um... There is no js. If you're seeing any that's not inlined, an extension or
something else is adding it.

~~~
meerita
Aye! it was my safari extensions.

------
diorray
I see same speed increase, it looks like they upgraded servers after due to
previous DDoS attacks

------
bnb
I would guess it's something on your end. I'm not seeing any speed increases;
it was already incredibly fast for me.

~~~
ilaksh
I've been using HN for many years and pages usually take more than a second or
two to load, sometimes several. How long have you been using HN? Have we been
using the same site and experiencing different load times?

------
al1x
Being text-only helps immensely.

